# Polybrute, boy oh boy!



## davidson (Sep 15, 2020)

Arturia - PolyBrute - PolyBrute


PolyBrute is more than a synthesizer - it's a 6-voice polyphonic analog powerhouse, with unprecedented expressivity and sound morphing capabilities, b...




www.arturia.com


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 15, 2020)

THIS is THE Synth!! What a sound and superb expressivity! Wonderfull


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 15, 2020)

A new poly-analog is always exciting!

That said, I'm highly skeptical of their 3D pad controller thing. Synth manufacturers seem to be continuously trying to come up with new gimmicky performance controls, but nothing yet has supplanted old-fashioned mod and pitch wheels.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 16, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> A new poly-analog is always exciting!
> 
> That said, I'm highly skeptical of their 3D pad controller thing. Synth manufacturers seem to be continuously trying to come up with new gimmicky performance controls, but nothing yet has supplanted old-fashioned mod and pitch wheels.


Have you tried he "touché expressive"? In the fact it's the same thing integrated to the synth. It's really expressive and you can control 4 parameters at a time. Very usefull for modulations.
And it has also the mod and pitchwheel.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 16, 2020)

I made a very deliberate choice to go almost totally in-the-box, but this thing looks & sounds so, so nice... Doesn't help that I'm currently working on a synth-heavy score!


----------



## akhill jain (Sep 16, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> Have you tried he "touché expressive"? In the fact it's the same thing integrated to the synth. It's really expressive and you can control 4 parameters at a time. Very usefull for modulations.
> And it has also the mod and pitchwheel.



I wonder why 'Arturia doesn't tout this as an MPE pad' though according to one of articles on MusicTech.net


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Because MPE is polyphonic, Touche is not polyphonic.


----------



## akhill jain (Sep 16, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Because MPE is polyphonic, Touche is not polyphonic.


I was talking about the pad 'morphée' on the polybrute and not Touche. Sorry if it seemed otherwise 🙂


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 16, 2020)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> I made a very deliberate choice to go almost totally in-the-box, but this thing looks & sounds so, so nice... Doesn't help that I'm currently working on a synth-heavy score!


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 16, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> Have you tried he "touché expressive"? In the fact it's the same thing integrated to the synth. It's really expressive and you can control 4 parameters at a time. Very usefull for modulations.
> And it has also the mod and pitchwheel.



Not specifically although I have used X/Y pads on other devices. I just notice that when companies try incorporating these sorts of things in synths, they don't usually have much staying power.

I'll give them credit for trying something a bit different, but I'm skeptical as to whether this becomes a feature we see in their future synths.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2020)

akhill jain said:


> I was talking about the pad 'morphée' on the polybrute and not Touche. Sorry if it seemed otherwise 🙂



It's the same thing, just renamed by Arturia.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Sep 16, 2020)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> I made a very deliberate choice to go almost totally in-the-box, but this thing looks & sounds so, so nice... Doesn't help that I'm currently working on a synth-heavy score!



same here. But.... if you want a rationalization, the PolyBrute looks like a killer controller for ITB instruments too.
I really only want one hardware synth in my setup, and I already have an Osmose on preorder, and then arturia releases this thing.... hhhhnnrrrrg


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 16, 2020)

So that's what it feels like being willing to sell your body......


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 19, 2020)

The PB sounds very good, very modern without sounding boring, and has a lot of interesting-seeming features. Only based on YT videos mind you, it's tied for my 2nd or 3rd best sounding in the Under $3,000 range, and is 1st for most intriguing. I already have my favorite (still) in that range, but the PB and Udo are both super-interesting. I'd take either of those and/or the P6 and then, last of the ones I'll mention, the Summit. Those are personal preferences. I've not used any but an OB-6 and P6 (and Peak, which has a lot in common with a Summit but isn't the same) in person.


----------

